# I TOTALLY LOVE HORSES!! =D



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Roziie and Cassie! :wink:


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow Cassie is definantly beautiful! Yes that is bay (lol sorry) I believe, and the mark on her head is called a Star if i am correct.

Well hey if you got any questions about horses, just private message me and I would gladly help you.. or if you want just post questions on the forum.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

lol the horse is a bay.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Really? wow lol.. well its early in the mornin so i get one free mess up card


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

lol its okay brandon *pats on back* you only get 1 free mess up card a day :wink:


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

haha thanks :wink:... crud now i cant mess up the rest of the day


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Brandon said:


> haha thanks :wink:... crud now i cant mess up the rest of the day


hehe.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Nice to meet you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Cassie is gorgeous.
Have fun posting!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, your horse is just gorgeous!! Welcome to the wonderful world of horses!

(Haha... you guys are too funny).


----------

